# November Shark Fishing?



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey folks, new to the boards.

Planning a trip down to Edisto Beach, SC for Thanksgiving, and hope to get in a little fishing. I usually go for sharks off the point in the sound and wondered if the water would be to cold for any toothys to be in the area.

I usually cast a couple of small rigs about 60 yds out and I'm planning on yakking a bigger rig a couple hundred. Also have some bunker oil for a slick. Any suggestions?


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*You Shouldnt Have No Problem...*

i fish nags head during the november and december months and i have caught some nice sharks...the sand tigers have been biteing like crazy the last couple of weeks in hatteras and nags head...i useaully fish for my sharks during july though...tight lines to ya!!!

DALTON


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm curious myself. I'll be in Pawleys Island during T-giving and I planned on taking the shark combo ....................


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome

sounds like good news to me


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

The bad news is I just found out that chumming is illegal, so any tips for bringin in some biters?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I had a big bull shark on yesterday, after coming very close to spooling my 525mag with the drag tightened almost all the way down, he bent the hook straight, he took a spot while drum fishing in my hole in Surfside. Oh well, I will get her next time. The sharks will be around for a few more weeks, though I have seen the local resident sharks in the surf in Feb. Do a search on here for the pics of him, tough to get those cold water residents to bite, I threw everything I could think of at them and nothing. Tight lines.:fishing:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Beaching Sharks in Horry County*

Just be aware, that fishing for Sharks is not illegal in SC but beaching a shark anywhere in Horry County (Myrtle Beach, N. MB, Surfside, Garden City) is illegal and carries a $500 fine. 

So I guess you best fight em to the surf but cut em loose before you drag them on the sand


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

yup

that's why I go down to Edisto

helps that my in-laws live across the street from the beach


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

*Sharks*

When you catch a shark, what do you do with it? Is it good for filleting?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Most let em go. If you are allowed to keep your catch (certain laws/regs/etc), you can fillet certain ones. There is actually a thread in the bible about how to do it. Some shark is actually VERY tastey.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree, I took home a sharpnose the other day and put it on the grill after putting it in a citrus bath and adding some blackened seasoning. It was amazing!


----------

